# Media server, Ps3, movies



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to rip all my dvd or bd to an external hard drive and watch them on my ps3. What is the best way to do this. Software? Media server? wireless Network?

Right now I have wmp 11 and Ps3 media server as my server for pictures and music from my laptop to my PS3.

Ideas??????


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

See the sticky above! 

How I do it is several ways depending on the content. DVD Shrink has been my tried and true work horse method for standard DVDs. BD and HD DVD obviously won't work with Shrink. I use AnyDVD HD for those. And then for HD cable content I use the Hauppauge PVR 1212 which has a PS3 option right on the interface! Just click capture and save to your HD for playback through your media player to your PS3.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Sticky? not sure what those are.

Can I save to an external hd and usb it to the ps3? Or is it better to stream it on the wireless network? What is the best Media Server to use? I am experamenting with WMP 11 and ps3 media server?.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you can use an external HD but there is a but... The PS3 uses FAT32 so you are limited to a 4GB file size restriction. Now... you can turn on sequential files and it will play one file right after the other. What that means is you can have multiple files all 4GB in size and it will play each of them in a row. I found that with HD content it tends to sometimes 'skip' when it goes to the next file. I didn't see that when doing SDVDs, just high def stuff.

Red Kawa is a pretty good media server for the PS3 too.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Tversity?


----------

